# Holland Lop needs new home in Reno, NV



## cindisaylor (Apr 29, 2015)

We are looking for a new, loving home for our sweet 1 1/2 year old full-size Holland Lop rabbit, Cinnamon Bun (aka Bun-Bun). We are moving across the country and will not have a stable home to keep her in for many months. Because of this, we are hoping to find a loving home for her in the Reno area before we move. She has beautiful coloring, with a gorgeous cinnamon patch on the back of her neck (pictures attached).

She is spoiled rotten and we hope to find her a home where she can enjoy the same luxuries she has now. We use a double x-pen for her enclosure so she has strong legs and loves to jump and run. We also have an outdoor dog run that we let her bask in the sunshine in. She absolutely loves attention, and too be petted. However, she really doesn't enjoy being picked up. If you sit in her pen, she will jump and snuggle all over you though while you pet her. She does great with children, and has never tried to bite. I would just recommend that they don't try to pick her up, and just let her come to them.

She is litter box trained and we use the bottom piece of her large cage she used as a bunny for her litter box. We would give you everything with her: litter box plus the top to turn into a travel cage when needed, water bottle, dishes, and of course the x-pen enclosure as she is so used to stretching her legs that she becomes very stressed in a small cage.

Please contact us if you are interested, and thank you for your time.

Regards,
Cindi


----------



## cindisaylor (Apr 29, 2015)

UPDATE: Apologies, as unfortunately the X-Pen was given to us by a friend and I have been informed that they do need it returned. So hopefully we can still find her a home with similar space that she is used to, but we won't be able to supply the pen as mentioned. Thank you!!


----------



## cindisaylor (May 19, 2015)

Hello - Cannot seem to figure out how to delete the thread, so I wanted to comment that the rabbit has found a wonderful home where she is spoiled with love and space to jump around. Thank you for your interest.


----------

